# NESCAFE Dolce Gusto Genio bought 2017 issues



## Dvtrv (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi,

My machine has started spluttering out coffee, milk, hot water recently.

I regularly use the pin to keep the "Pipe" clear/clean.

I also wipe where accessible.

Is there something I need to be doing?

Is this fixable?

Any chance it is still under warranty if bought from Argos in November 2017?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I would check your guarantee with Argos. Did it mention a 2 year guarantee when you bought it?


----------



## Dvtrv (Oct 13, 2019)

It is for 2 years as per manufacture.

thank you


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Get it back to the seller under warranty then.


----------

